# Why does Roman Reigns wear colored contacts?



## VinceWTF (Oct 18, 2014)

Just asking? Are WWE trying to make
Roman reigns super different ? Lol I just find it funny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is that true? I've never noticed. For one, I dont normally stare at another man's eyes.  My attention to detail isnt what it used to be so maybe I just missed this.


----------



## VinceWTF (Oct 18, 2014)

Well it's hard not to pay attention to Romans eyes during those 1 on 1 interviews like the one that was aired on smackdown.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Why what color are his eyes? Depending on the week thy either look brown or light blue. Does Kane still wear his color contact in one eye?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I've definetly seen him off of WWE programming with brown eyes.




















Compare that to










That's not just because of poor "lighting" lol Perhaps he has poor eyesight and liked that color or maybe Vince & Steph grey/blue went the extra mile for his female fans to market the "exotic" heart throb image as far as appealing to that demographic goes. Who knows. It's a headscratcher if they're cosmetic but ultimately irrelevant.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

To enhance his LOOK, what do you think?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lothario said:


> I've definetly seen him off of WWE programming with brown eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, it's true. Maybe Vince considers that color "bedroom eyes".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The (fake) Look that shields. Just like the vest. :vince3


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

"Exotic Samoan blood + Aryan blue eyes = DA LOOK with mass mainstream appeal. I am a genius, gah damn it!"
:vince$


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Sometimes his eyes are blue and black, sometimes they white and gol-no wait...


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Pretty obvious it's for cosmetic appearance. 

Wets the panties having some blue eyes, because brown eyes are just too brown.

Make my browns eyes blue


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Hum I thought it was natural, omg wtf


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Heh, maybe when he starts wearing different colored vests and pants he can wear different colored contacts to match the color of his outfit.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

It helps wiv DA LOOK.

Like others, I never noticed until that sit down promo on Smackdown either.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Vince is racist, he couldn't push a guy who is fully ethnic. 

Give him contacts so he at least looks mixed. :vince


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't know what's worse that people actually notice this type of shit or that Vince cares som much about DA LOOK that he made a guy change the color of his eyes fpalm


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Vince Be Like Those contact lenses Da look :vince5*


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

He has been watching a lot of tapes.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Some badass he is :booklel


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*It was distracting last RAW; the bad type of way when you can't excuse it because they're fake.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wrestling has went from bad ass Harley Race, Anderson, Rhodes, Sheik, to wrestlers worrying about eye color for a mainstream look with lack of everything that makes a wrestler.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:lol I was dumb enough to believe his eyes were naturally blue.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Tanned strong man + blue eyes= Merchandise sales by thirsty women.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I know wearing colour-changing contacts isn’t that different from a wrestler dying his/her hair, and less radical than a girl getting a boob job, but I can’t help it…I think this is hilarious!


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Roman Reigns is all about the looks

Das gay doe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> Vince is racist, he couldn't push a guy who is fully ethnic.
> 
> Give him contacts so he at least looks mixed. :vince


Nothing about this guy is real. He has contacts in because Vince thinks his true eye color isnt as appealing as the contacts. He wears a vest/girdle to hide his Samoan mid drift and hell he probably has hair extensions too. He is just a complete triumph of style over substance.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Cause "Superman" has black hair and blue eyes. Believe that haters:reigns


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

I've only noticed Cody having red eyes. I have no clue what eye color anyone else has. And I've noticed Takers eyes roll up in his head after his entrance.


----------



## VinceWTF (Oct 18, 2014)

Roman wears that vest for a reason and that's because he has poor chest genetics or just doesn't work out chest much often.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Vince probably prefers staring into that colour.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Stephanie wears contacts as well. They are brown and then they go to blue. Here look


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

VinceWTF said:


> Roman wears that vest for a reason and that's because he has poor chest genetics or just doesn't work out chest much often.


lol. I've seen him wrestle in FCW without the vest. It's not as bad as the Uso's or anything but he was wrestling Leo Kruger (Adam Rose) and he did not look much bigger than him at all.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

Well he does wear glasses, seen him wearing them in person and in an interview when he was in NXT. So if you're gonna wear contacts, why not use a color that stands out?

Edit: Not NXT, FCW.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Blue eyes makes him more attractive to his male fans. Men tend to like blue eyes more than any other eye color.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

So he can look simultaneously exotic and Aryan.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

These Reigns threads are getting ridiculous...

Also I love how everyone seems to be convinced this is Vince's idea and not something maybe Roman wanted to do himself. Although whoever had the idea is irrelevant as what color a wrestlers eyes even are to begin with.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd be literally crushed if Ortons' eyes weren't naturally blue.

:shiiit:vince7


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

that blue eye stuff is ridicolous, but better than getting yellow teath like Snitsky.
yep the mcmahon's proberbly read 5 pages of a psychology book.
But there is one thing to remember: If all have light blue eyes like my older brother (not good looking but gay men always watch out for him because of his eyes) - it is not special any more in terms of diversity. and diversity is a conerstone in this bizz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So he can see the world through the same rose colored prism that Vince does.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> These Reigns threads are getting ridiculous...
> 
> Also I love how everyone seems to be convinced this is Vince's idea and not something maybe Roman wanted to do himself. Although whoever had the idea is irrelevant as what color a wrestlers eyes even are to begin with.


except that this got Vince bitch stench all over it. Cover his stomach with a vest check give him contacts check instruct him to do feminine postures like duck lips check.

You'd be a blind fool if you think this isn't his idea.


Reigns does has bad eyes but he wear glasses or natural color contacts. The blue eyes is all Vince idea.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> These Reigns threads are getting ridiculous...
> 
> Also I love how everyone seems to be convinced this is Vince's idea and not something maybe Roman wanted to do himself. Although whoever had the idea is irrelevant as what color a wrestlers eyes even are to begin with.


why is it ridicolous that someone writes that reigns has fake eye colour. this is not a reigns hater topic in my view. this is discussing things you saw. i did not remark it and i am ok with that someone tells me in this forum. maybe i also go to forums to read about stuff i do not remarked.

"PLEASE STOPP THE EVERYBODY IS REIGNS HATER MOVEMENT IF HE IS DISCUSSING ABOUT HIM"


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I first noticed this on his action figures to be honest lol. I thought it was just a mistake on Mattel's end, but I guess not now. I think the contacts are most definitely for the ladies. I noticed his eyes looked extra smokey the other week, but didn't think anything of it. Meanwhile, females noticed and probably made 500 Tumblr gifs of Roman brooding as usual. 

DA LOOK in full effect.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Cause he's gotta look purrrty.

Pretty dumb to me, if you got brown eyes then flaunt them.

Besides, contacts can't compare to real, natural light eyes and the reverse is true. *


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

They're not contacts, actually. EXHIBIT EYY


If you zoom in all the way like I did you'll see the faint bursts of brown around his pupils. You can't get that kind of irregularity with coloured contacts.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

To make him look strong :vince2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

samizayn said:


> They're not contacts, actually. EXHIBIT EYY
> 
> 
> If you zoom in all the way like I did you'll see the faint bursts of brown around his pupils. You can't get that kind of irregularity with coloured contacts.


*Yes you can. They make heterochromiic contacts and contacts can be specially/custom made.

And that's a highly photoshopped promotional image. They do it all the time and it's easy to figure it out.

WWE used to photoshop out Swagger's fat roll, I wouldn't be surprised with them photoshopping eyes. :lol*


----------



## throwbacktx (Feb 25, 2007)

It's an interesting observation. My first thought was that he was wearing contacts. But look at this:










I wear contacts as well. If he was wearing contacts you would see an outline in his eyes, especially for color contacts. 

Maybe he is wearing contacts, maybe he isn't. Hopefully WWE addresses this pressing matter as soon as possible.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

luckyfri said:


> why is it ridicolous that someone writes that reigns has fake eye colour. this is not a reigns hater topic in my view. this is discussing things you saw. i did not remark it and i am ok with that someone tells me in this forum. maybe i also go to forums to read about stuff i do not remarked.
> 
> "PLEASE STOPP THE EVERYBODY IS REIGNS HATER MOVEMENT IF HE IS DISCUSSING ABOUT HIM"


I never said anything about this being a Reigns hater thread, I just said Reigns thread. We've got way too many of those, it feels like every other thread is either someone criticizing Reigns on something or fans trying to defend him. And now it's gotten to the points it's not even about his booking or moves but now it's gotten to the point of talking about his eyes. I'm just saying there are too many of threads about him in general. :draper2


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

has anyone answered 

THE LOOK 

yet?


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I never said anything about this being a Reigns hater thread, I just said Reigns thread. We've got way too many of those, it feels like every other thread is either someone criticizing Reigns on something or fans trying to defend him. And now it's gotten to the points it's not even about his booking or moves but now it's gotten to the point of talking about his eyes. I'm just saying there are too many of threads about him in general. :draper2


Sorry for calling you reigns hater-hater!!!
You are true there are to many reigns threads - but in that case i think a new thread was good.
why: i am not going in every reigns thread because it's mostly reigns fans vs hater. So this is pretty specific and so in my view a good post.


----------



## Neko-chan (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkLady said:


> Vince is racist, he couldn't push a guy who is fully ethnic.
> 
> Give him contacts so he at least looks mixed. :vince


Reigns IS mixed! His mother is Italian...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Humans cant change their eye colours randomly


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Humans cant change their eye colours randomly


Yes they can


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks12 said:


> Yes they can


Not without contacts they can't, Reigns can't just wake up close his eyes and bam they cange to blue and bam again to brown. He CLEARLY wears contacts


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Humans cant change their eye colours randomly


yes they can

my eyes random turn green or brown

Now Reigns is wearing contracts but that is beside the point.





Simply Flawless said:


> Not without contacts they can't, Reigns can't just wake up close his eyes and bam they cange to blue and bam again to brown. He CLEARLY wears contacts


that is not randomly. You said peoples eye color cannot change color randomly but that is simply not true.

you are correct they have no control over when they change though unless they wear contacts.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Figures, they get a samoan to yack about how proud he is of their culture, lineage and heritage, then they dye his eyes YT blue.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Anything for vince's fantasies


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

They've always been trying to whiten him up, also the fact that they bill him as a power wrestler when he's barely more powerful than Seth Rollins, not even close to being as strong/powerful as Brock Lesnar, Prime Goldberg, Rusev, Lashley etc


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they can
> ...


People's eyes can turn blue to green and their is laser eye surgery to change your eye color. Look at Stephanie. She from his pic she has brown eyes but I think she wears contacts


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It completes his transformation of Super Ovary Poppin Time*











JafarMustDie said:


> Roman Reigns is all about the looks
> 
> Das gay doe










:haha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

to increase his female fans


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Why are some of you trying to begrudge a man in making himself look pretty? Don't be meanies.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So now is the time when people even get mad about Roman Reigns wearing colored contacts? :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> So now is the time when people even get mad about Roman Reigns wearing colored contacts? :lmao


I don't think people are getting mad, they're just questioning it because it may yet be another thing done to sell this guy. Can't say that for certain.

Anyway, hopefully they don't give him trouble;I remember stories of Mysterio's contacts being knocked out in the ring. Can't recall if that ever happened to Kane.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> People's eyes can turn blue to green and their is laser eye surgery to change your eye color. Look at Stephanie. She from his pic she has brown eyes but I think she wears contacts


The fuck!?

Stephanie has NEVER had brown eyes.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> The fuck!?
> 
> Stephanie has NEVER had brown eyes.


Is that a young Randy Orton in a wig?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> I don't think people are getting mad, they're just questioning it because it may yet be another thing done to sell this guy. Can't say that for certain.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully they don't give him trouble;I remember stories of Mysterio's contacts being knocked out in the ring. Can't recall if that ever happened to Kane.


Jeah, but why do people even question it? There's no other reason than try to make him look "different" or attrackt fans. Also it's not like he started to wear them yesterday.


Spoiler:  

















Spoiler:  

















Spoiler:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Is he bangable without contacts? Yes.
Is he bangable with contacts? Yes.




























No ****


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

DarkLady said:


> Vince is racist, he couldn't push a guy who is fully ethnic.
> 
> Give him contacts so he at least looks mixed. :vince


Well he is half white, his mom is italian :shrug:. it's no fun pushing that side though.

& Blue eyes on dark features look great, I'm sure he's not being forced to color his eye, he probably prefers the look.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I don't get why WWE would want him to have lighter eyes, though. Honestly, the brown might make him stand out more.

There's a decent number with light (blue/grey) eyes already:


















































































And there's several more guys like I'm pretty sure Rowan has blue eyes and I think Wyatt does as well. There's a decent number of guys with light eyes in the upper and midcard. 

Whereas the dark eyes/dark hair combo is rare and damn near absent in the upper card.





































Are the only ones that automatically come to mind and they've all got incredibly unique looks and their dark eyes add more to their appearance than blue eyes add to Swagger or Cena or Orton.

You'd think they'd want Reigns to look more unique, tbh, and having his natural eye color would do that. Or at least green eyes or something...because everyone and their brother has blue or grey eyes in the WWE, especially in the upper card.*


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I don't get why WWE would want him to have lighter eyes, though. Honestly, the brown might make him stand out more.
> 
> There's a decent number with light (blue/grey) eyes already:
> 
> ...


The thing is with all those pics he still stands out as different from them. A Samoan with blue eyes stands out more than one with brown. He already looks unique, i think the eyes add to it if anything. I dont think they're forcing it on him, he probably just prefers the look now. He has them on even outside of wrestling


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> The thing is with all those pics he still stands out as different from them. A Samoan with blue eyes stands out more than one with brown. He already looks unique, i think the eyes add to it if anything. I dont think they're forcing it on him, he probably just prefers the look now. He has them on even outside of wrestling


*Tbf, I don't think he does look better with the contacts. :draper2

I mean, if I look at someone like Sandow who has naturally stunning brown eyes or Swagger who has rather pretty blue eyes, they both look like they fit.

And I have family members who are black (and I mean darker skin, not mixed 'looking') with blue eyes and it looks natural because that's their eye color and what they were born with.

When I look at Reigns they look fake. I just think I, personally, would rather have a talent look more natural. The contacts seem rather unnecessary unless it's gimmick related or meant to accent their clothing like Mysterio's.

Can't say I wouldn't be tempted to have colored contacts myself, but I don't think it adds to his look at all. In fact, they're a little distracting in a bad way.*


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just another one of Vince's weird bisexual fetishes more than likely


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Too black to push without them.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I've noticed this for quite some time. He managed to fool me in the beginning when I wasn't paying attention as much, but lately they've been looking a little bizarre. Like he has shark eyes or something.

Personally, I feel like you should never screw with your eyes. Eyes are just really important to me, moreso than if you have a natural nose or if your hair is really black. They don't call them the window to your soul for nothing. He really should ditch them.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Broodling said:


> Too black to push without them.


He's 0% black...

But yeah, definitely wearing contacts.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Never noticed his eyes were fake. Wow. If this is true then it's just pathetic.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

OH I didnt know he wore them... Thats weird.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyway, the contacts were really noticeable in that Smackdown interview he did last week.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure what is the importance behind Roman Reigns wearing different color contacts. As long as WWE doesn't mention the contacts on TV, or have it part of a storyline, then I don't see what's the problem.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

LMAO this make me not like him even less seriously? Why the fuck does anyone wear coloured contact lenses?


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Sol Katti said:


> He's 0% black...


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Only on WF would there be a 20+ page thread on eye colour, who gives a fuck ??


----------



## JoeChill (Jan 5, 2015)

Question, why isn't any other wrestler being criticized for wearing contacts? Do you think the rest of the blue/grey eyed wrestlers are naturally that way? JFC lets talk shit about Roman for enhancing his look brehs.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Never noticed his eyes were fake. Wow. If this is true then it's just pathetic.


How is it pathetic to wear colored contacts? really? fpalm

If you're not being serious, then my bad


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Blowjob eyes for Vince


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

I just popped in to say

Ha...Ha ha...HAHAHAHA...









He doesn't even have da look without help from backstage Belee Dat!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *I don't get why WWE would want him to have lighter eyes, though. Honestly, the brown might make him stand out more.
> 
> There's a decent number with light (blue/grey) eyes already:
> 
> ...


Aren't Sandows eyes considered light too?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Aren't Sandows eyes considered light too?


*Yeah, I would consider them more on the light brown palate than dark brown (obviously), but I wouldn't consider them the same lightness or in the same category as the grey/blue that dominates the upper card and most of the white guys on the roster which is the color contacts more along the lines of what Reigns wears.*


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> I've definetly seen him off of WWE programming with brown eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still bothers me that Reigns was once a Viking, but then it's okay because I remember that Brock was too. :brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns new theme song? :


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

It makes him look strong.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> How is it pathetic to wear colored contacts? really? fpalm
> 
> If you're not being serious, then my bad


No, I'm being 100% serious. It is pathetic to change your eye colour to make yourself appear more attractive. This isn't some movie where you can leave your wardrobe at the door, he's supposed to be this real person and having contacts eliminates that. He's just a big phony.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So the proof is 2 EXTREMELY dark photos, then a photo that is extremely bright. It's a really really bad comparison. His eyes could be blue/grey in those photos, but the light makes them darker.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

trying to boost his "that look" meter

people just naturally find colored eyes to be more "outstanding" and "attractive"


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> So the proof is 2 EXTREMELY dark photos, then a photo that is extremely bright. It's a really really bad comparison. His eyes could be blue/grey in those photos, but the light makes them darker.


This a little bit better resolution for ya ??





































Looks to me like he has been using multiple shades to unbrown his eyes starting with grey and working up to full blown blue.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

This is a pretty common tactic in mass media, it's called whitewashing and they do it because it works. Look at Beyonce. She's basically a valley girl now. And it's not just people in Alabama who respond well to white washing, even people in non-white majority countries seem to gravitate towards whiter looking celebrities for whatever weird reason.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

The reason is to make him more appealing to his male fans. I believe it's a common notion that most men find blue eyes more attractive than eyes of any other color, a lot of men also claim to find eyes the most attractive part of the body.

Women don't usually think of eyes that way and are more drawn to different body parts. WWE know that in order for Reigns to succeed, he can't only be over with women.


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

Vince has a hard time cumming when he's getting a blowjob from a brown eyed bloke, so he told Roman to throw in the blue contacts.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > People's eyes can turn blue to green and their is laser eye surgery to change your eye color. Look at Stephanie. She from his pic she has brown eyes but I think she wears contacts
> ...


Yes she has look here


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> No, I'm being 100% serious. It is pathetic to change your eye colour to make yourself appear more attractive. This isn't some movie where you can leave your wardrobe at the door, *he's supposed to be this real person* and having contacts eliminates that. He's just a big phony.


No he's not. He's a wrestler/TV character. 

The Rock had the fat in his man tits sucked out to appear more attractive. So he's a phony too right? 

About 90% of the locker room use spray tans or tanning bed to appear more attractive for the TV cameras. They're all phonies too? 

What about Dolph Ziggler? His hair isn't really blonde is it? 

You see were i am going with this? 

There are a million different legitimate problems you could have with Roman Reigns right now. What color the shade in his contact lenses are should not be one of them. 

Thread is just really unnecessary and full of people making ridiculous comments without realizing how hypocritical they are being considering virtually everyone on the roster does something to their appearance for the purpose of looking better when on camera.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> No he's not. He's a wrestler/TV character.
> 
> The Rock had the fat in his man tits sucked out to appear more attractive. So he's a phony too right?
> 
> ...


You don't see the difference between dying your hair or getting a tan and changing the colour of your eyes?

I was a supporter of Roman Reigns until I heard about this. If he uses coloured lenses then I'm not anymore. That crosses the line of fakeness for me.


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> No he's not. He's a wrestler/TV character.
> 
> The Rock had the fat in his man tits sucked out to appear more attractive. So he's a phony too right?
> 
> ...


I agree that it's pretty much irrelevant in the big picture that Roman wears contacts. I don't see what's wrong with poking fun at Roman a bit though. This is the same guy who told Big Show that he looks like a bitch. A big nosed supermodel who strokes his hair back, poses like a duck, and wears blue contacts doesn't look like a bitch, but a big fat bald guy does? I don't follow Roman's logic there. That doesn't quite add up.

I think eye contacts can be a good look, for example contacts looked cool on Rey Mysterio, and Lorde looks badass with brown cotacts (they don't make her look pretty, but make her look badass like Edward Scissorhands or something).

Do the blue contacts make Roman more attractive to women? Probably. Are these casual fans though, who don't know that Roman's eyes are really brown? I love a great pair of blue eyes, but if I found out a girl's stunning blue eyes were only contacts, I wouldn't care for them at all anymore.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Reigns new theme song? :


needs more cowbell, more bass and a raunchy guitar riff, but it could work.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> You don't see the difference between dying your hair or getting a tan and changing the colour of your eyes?
> 
> I was a supporter of Roman Reigns until I heard about this. If he uses coloured lenses then I'm not anymore. That crosses the line of fakeness for me.


I have never been a supporter of Roman Reigns but i couldn't care less what type of contacts he chooses to wear and i have no idea why anyone else does either. 

Whether your changing the color of your skin, your hair or your eyes to enhance how you look it really doesn't matter. It's all one in the same. 

Just because wearing colored lenses is not as common as the other two examples i gave does not mean that it is any different. 

They are all done to achieve the same goal which is to enhance how you look on camera.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Is this what the forum has really come too a thread about Reigns colored contacts 

who gives a fuck


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I didn't even notice... though, if true that seems extremely strange if it was Vince's call. I really don't get why it would make any difference in wrestling what colour his eyes were. This isn't a demon or Rey's gimmick where he matches his gear so why bother?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Why is no one talking about Stardusts contacts. His eyes clearly aren't naturally red.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

His eyes aren't fake, they're predetermined.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> I have never been a supporter of Roman Reigns but i couldn't care less what type of contacts he chooses to wear and i have no idea why anyone else does either.
> 
> Whether your changing the color of your skin, your hair or your eyes to enhance how you look it really doesn't matter. It's all one in the same.
> 
> ...


Eyes are the window to your soul... Not the same thing as hair or how tan your skin is. Besides, changing his eye colour betrays his own heritage. Will he have fake blue eyes for the rest of his life? This is almost impossible for me to believe, I can't believe wrestling has reached this level of fakeness in terms of cosmetics. If his character required this then I'd be OK with it but this is just too pathetic. Scraping the bottom of the barrel, really.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> You don't see the difference between dying your hair or getting a tan and changing the colour of your eyes?
> 
> I was a supporter of Roman Reigns until I heard about this. If he uses coloured lenses then I'm not anymore. That crosses the line of fakeness for me.


Are you fucking kidding me? That is what crosses the line for you? Thank you, you just made my day.


----------



## Evil_Mush (Jan 24, 2013)

He should get AdamBomb-esque toxic sludge coloured contacts.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> *Eyes are the window to your soul*... Not the same thing as hair or how tan your skin is. Besides, changing his eye colour betrays his own heritage. Will he have fake blue eyes for the rest of his life? This is almost impossible for me to believe, I can't believe wrestling has reached this level of fakeness in terms of cosmetics. If his character required this then I'd be OK with it but this is just too pathetic. Scraping the bottom of the barrel, really.


:lol 

''Eyes are the window to the soul'' No they are the organs that developed to give animals sight. 

Why would he need to wear the contact lenses for the rest of his life? :lol 

You know he probably just likes how they look on him. Most people probably won't notice or care.

You really are taking this all a bit too seriously aren't you?


----------



## mattic (Jun 30, 2008)

You guys have it all wrong. They are not contacts, clearly what has happened is Roman has been replaced by a shape-shifting Skrull and the eye colour change is the only clue that the guy on our TV screens is not Roman Reigns but Sontaarog Kl'rtr, a Super Skrull. 

Skrulls are smart, they understand the power of DA LOOK, so they took it.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

Because Superman has blue eyes too :vince2


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> :lol
> 
> ''Eyes are the window to the soul'' No they are the organs that developed to give animals sight.
> 
> ...


No, in entertainment eyes really are the windows to the soul.

Why? Because it would be stupid as hell to suddenly change eye colour after 20 years in the public eye.

This is incredibly important, even if you don't think it is. This has never been done before.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> elhijodelbodallas said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm being 100% serious. It is pathetic to change your eye colour to make yourself appear more attractive. This isn't some movie where you can leave your wardrobe at the door, *he's supposed to be this real person* and having contacts eliminates that. He's just a big phony.
> ...


The Rock got the fat taken out from his chest because he was not confident. Not because he wanted to be more attractive. I mean he was blessed with some good genes and the ladies all got wet for him. He's a good looking guy


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The colour of Reigns' eyes is really the smallest problem with him.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> *You don't see the difference between dying your hair or getting a tan and changing the colour of your eyes?*
> 
> I was a supporter of Roman Reigns until I heard about this. If he uses coloured lenses then I'm not anymore. That crosses the line of fakeness for me.


Yeah, dying your hair is definitely gayest.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

Didn't know eye color came to having DA LOOK, Vince is really getting picky in his old age or they are just trying everything they can with Reigns.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Well Reigns is horrible in every other department, so making him look better is important.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

It's funny that Vince basically thinks that Bryan is not a real man for not eating meat, yet he's fine with men doing womenish things for their looks. 

What guy uses a fake eye color?

Having said that, I'll have to read through the thread to see if this is a sure thing. Lighting _could_ effect those other two pics. I'd always just assumed the blue was his real eye color.


----------



## Ultimo Warrior (Jan 27, 2015)

Everyone from now on tell Vince he needs to push Bryan because he has NATURAL blue eyes. Who says Bryan doesn't have da look?


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

For the same reason I style my hair, shave my face and diet/exercise... to look good.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I just found out Kane has a contact lense in and doesnt actually have a dodgy eye. I feel so betrayed and Im going to turn my back on the guy! Peace out!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Out of all the things about Reigns that you could have a problem with, you pick him wearing contacts? :ti


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Scrotey Loads said:


> His eyes aren't fake, they're predetermined.


Genius.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

100+ posts of people crying about someone trying to have a look that's more appealing. :larry

Get help you fucking weirdos. You think Daniel Bryan has that stupid beard because it's comfortable? Or Seth Rollins' hair is naturally like that? Or Chris Jericho is really that tall?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

TheResurrection said:


> 100+ posts of people crying about someone trying to have a look that's more appealing. :larry
> 
> Get help you fucking weirdos. You think Daniel Bryan has that stupid beard because it's comfortable? Or Seth Rollins' hair is naturally like that? *Or Chris Jericho is really that tall?*


lol I am glad I am not the one who notices that, the lifts he wears in his boots are ridiculous, almost like he is wearing platform boots, he's barely 5'8 in reality.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

You know it's bad when people are arguing over the state of someone's eyes and some contact lenses.


----------

